# Secrets of Theurgy - Elemntal Druid



## kingpaul (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm going to assume this druid can turn/rebuke elementals if they have a domain that grants it.

Assuming this is true, do these druid levels stack with cleric levels for elemental turning?

_edit_ To clarify, say you have a Cleric 5 / Elemental Druid 5. Ignoring the Clerical domains, say the Elemental Druid has Air as their domain. Would they turn undead as a 5th level cleric and turn earth elementals and rebuke air elementals as a 10th level cleric?


----------



## HellHound (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes, but only if the cleric levels also had the air domain.

Also, in my campaigns, you can't be a druid of the same faith you are a cleric of. But that's a personal call. Druids and clerics interact with faith at different levels and styles.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 4, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Yes, but only if the cleric levels also had the air domain.



Now there's an interesting concept I hadn't thought of.


----------

